# Cooper



## Cooper K (Nov 12, 2010)

Cooper first night to today...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cooper is adorable!!!! 

I will have to watch for that commercial...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, you have yourself the best puppy a rescue nothing better,he is so cute.
I have now three rescues and I can tell you first hand he will bring so much happiness into your home it will not matter if he is a pure pedigree. CONGRATULATIONS!!! to you and Cooper...............


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Cooper is a great looking boy. You two are going to have a blast together.


----------



## Cooper K (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you Bob Dylan,

Cooper was my first NON-rescue dog. His litter was an "accident" - Couple moving in together, and "dad" is to old to do the "deed" - well, he wasn't...

Thanks Laurie. If you have Roger/Fido in your area - you'll see it.

As for the commercial - nothing "cool" - just being cute. AND it's freakin' short! Even though it took forever to film.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like you got yourself the perfect dog...and he's already a star! 

I have a poorbred golden (I guess, who knows? Craiglist said "pure", but it's just pure love now).


----------



## Cooper K (Nov 12, 2010)

Spruce,

"Poorbreed"... Yes, I guess he's that.  It was not my choice... It was just a "match". My first post at these forums had to do with "mouthing" - he doesn't even try it with me and my 5-year-old, and he's much better with my girls and wife. These forums are amazing... I have learned tons just reading through threads.

I know he's not "pure" - don't care - it's a family dog. BUT these forums are an amazing resource if there is some "Gold" in there. I came here to read - learning about basic behaviour. So far - spot on.

Oaklys Dad,

YES. For sure... He is very clever. It's so much fun.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

cooper is gorgeous best 2 breeds lab and golden retriever. By the looks of it he can pass as a golden easliy. Nothing wrong with owning a crossbred you have the prefect match there tho as both breeds are very good with children if taught and brought up with them. Keep posting pictures they grow up so quick.


----------



## Cooper K (Nov 12, 2010)

GoldenOwner12








Senior Member
GoldenOwner12








Senior Member
GoldenOwner12








Senior Member
GoldenOwner12,

I know there's nothing "wrong" in owning a crossbred. I'm not "ashamed"  - Cooper is an amazing pup. It's my first baby!

Feels a bit 'weird' to post "mutt" pictures in a Golden Retriever Forum...  Three weeks now - all the Golden threads in this forun apply to me (and the pup). It's just nice to learn... and to share a little happy something (pictures). Thanks for looking!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow. I can't believe it, but I just see Golden in there. But oh he is so adorable! It is no small wonder why he was a perfect match! 

Please feel welcome here, Cooper.  There's no reason to feel weird, we even love to see pictures of dogs with not an ounce of Golden in them, even cats! Lol. The best thing to remember is that Cooper has Golden in him, therefore he is a Golden to us and he's just a part of our family as any other.

Welcome, and welcome home to Cooper! I can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows!


----------



## Cooper K (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome, Ori,

Cooper will always feel a bit off  = but, these forums are smack-full of good stuff.

Thank you for sharing in the love (my humble pictures).


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cooper is super cute. I agree that if he is part lab and mostly golden he will be a fabulous and beautiful dog...he is a very handsome puppy. I think a lot of times ¨mutts¨ are better than purebreds =)


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You shouldn't feel the least bit uncomfortable about being here even if Cooper - who is supremely cute - isn't 100 golden. Look at me and my boy and now look at my join date and how much I have posted. LOL Doesn't bother me a bit and no one has made me or Cocasse feel unwelcome. I have seen the Fido commercial with all the golden pups. Going to see if I can find it and post it here.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm a relative newcomer here. What I have observed in a few months is that everyone here loves dogs, with a special soft spot for Goldens. If you told us you hated dogs, someone here would probably try to enlighten you. Telling us you rescued and love a dog who is only part Golden says you're a member of our extended family. :wavey:


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Cooper is very handsome looking, I love his expression.
Now, if you didn't mention it, I wouldn't know .
All dogs look golden anyway, so doesn't look any different to me.
Thanks again form coming forward, otherwise we would have to vote you out. J/K 
Please post more photos of Cooper, you can never have enough of that adorable face.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I just had to say again after looking at his pictures, I cannot get over how adorable he is. He really is so beautiful. Maybe I'm getting a bit too clucky. Lol.


----------

